# Hello from Wyoming



## Tim KS

Welcome to Beesource, and I wish you better luck this year. The trick is to keep them healthy, warm & fed. :scratch:


----------



## IsedHooah

Welcome, and better luck this year! Perhaps find a local beek to help you and maybe identify where you may be making mistakes.


----------



## Hemendp

Thanks for the welcome. I think the feeding part is what my problem is. Last fall we had a bizarre fall, beautiful warm above freezing weather well into November. We still had plants blooming that late and I assumed the bees were still getting food from the plants, but apparently I was wrong or they weren't getting enough. I gave them sugar syrup, and when I went to remove the feeder is when I discovered the bees had all left. Just a few dead ones left behind.


----------



## laketrout

Welcome to the club , one thing that comes to mind when I think of Cheyenne Wyoming is wind and more wind = a good wind block !!! Was driving west on I-80 one time in a pickup with a slide in camper couldn't figure out why my gas pedal was almost to the floor and we were only going 50 mph pulled off for gas in Sinclair and the wind almost took the door off the hinges !!I will never forget it .


----------



## Hemendp

It does blow here once in awhile. I read that Wyoming averages 12.9 mph wind every day and is the windiest state.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Welcome to Beesource!


Certainly bees can abscond, but when an established hive ends up with most of its bees 'gone', and remaining bees dead or nearly so, don't overlook the possibility that varroa mites are a prime cause of the situation.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome!


----------



## Mr. Biggs

I always lol when I see ppl talking about there high winds they had when they hit 50 mph (80 kph). That's a strong breeze and common. I don't think ppl believe me some times when I tell them we blow trucks off the road. Weather service had recorded 92 mph (148 kph) just south of me a few weeks back.







Are you living in the city of Cheyenne or just outside of the city? The 2 have drastically different floral sources. 

What has been your source of bees? 

What type of equipment and setup configuration are you using?

Do you currently have bees in a hive or are you getting bees later this year?

Hives in your area at this time should still be well stocked with stores both pollen and honey, as the floral sources should just be starting and will be frozen and killed off again when the freezing weather returns. In my mind spring is hear, but one in the area is still two + months away from successfully overwintering.


----------



## Hemendp

I live on 6 acres east of Cheyenne. My son got bees the first time I think from Murdoch's. I bought mine from Prairie Wind last year and again this year. I have the basic Langstroth hive, with 2 deeps and 2 mediums to add for supers. I really wish I could have gotten my bees earlier but I understand I can't, so they could use my flowering fruit trees. Maybe next spring if all goes well this year.


----------



## Hemendp

Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Hemendp

I don't think so as I am very diligent in observing the bees and watching for mites. I don't think or at least haven't heard of anyone at our elevation having mite problems. We are at 6000 plus elevation here. I thank you for the insight.


----------



## Gumpy

Hemendp said:


> I don't think so as I am very diligent in observing the bees and watching for mites. I don't think or at least haven't heard of anyone at our elevation having mite problems. We are at 6000 plus elevation here. I thank you for the insight.


How are you checking for mites? Sugar roll? Alcohol wash? Just looking at them on the frames to see if you see any mites on the bees? 

I'm pretty sure mites are not altitude restricted, at least not at the low Cheyenne elevation.


----------



## Hemendp

I check visually both on the frames and as they come and go to the hive. I have not heard of anyone here having mites, but I suppose it could be.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Varroa mites are _everywhere_ in the US. There are clearly some colonies that survive without being treated, but that does not mean that those colonies do not have varroa mites. 

If you have not done more extensive evaluation than merely looking at some of the bees, it is very difficult to assess the true mite level in the hive.

If you are looking for a reason why your hive did not survive, a varroa mite problem should be #1 on your list of suspects. One can choose not to treat mites, but underestimating their threat is a mistake.


----------



## Hemendp

Ok. I appreciate the information and I will keep this in mind when I start my new colony this spring


----------



## Gumpy

Hemendp said:


> Ok. I appreciate the information and I will keep this in mind when I start my new colony this spring


Watch this video. Dewey Caron demonstrates how to do proper mite checks using sugar roll and alcohol wash. The sugar roll jar is easy to make with a piece of #8 screen and a hot glue gun. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU06KJTxHR8


----------



## Hemendp

thanks I will check it out


----------

